# Irwin Welsh e-books



## 220volt (Oct 27, 2006)

Does anyone know where I could download Irvin Welsh: Trainspotting, Porno, Filth, Ecstasy, The Acid House, Glue in PDF or any other formats?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Nikatu (Oct 28, 2006)

Are any of those banned from the library?  I don't think so, I'm pretty sure thats where I got my copies.  As for downloading... bear share, kazaa, limewire... but I wouldn't recomend it as downloading copyrighted material is sort of illegal.


----------

